# Euro Kayaks Cyphur



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

I never paddled one but quite a few of my friends had them in the mid 90's . That was their creek boat of choice during the high water year of 95. Other than that I can't offer up much.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I had one in the mid to late 90's and paddled down creeks all over Tennessee and North Carolina. It was the heavy layup version of the Cyphur, and while absolutely bombproof, it was very heavy. It was a comfortable boat that was actually very fast on the water due to the long hull. 

Euro Kayak actually made a few different versions of the Cyphur - the version sold in Europe was known as the Cyphur but they also made a version that was sold in the States known as the Idaho. I worked at a gear shop in Knoxville, TN then and we sold both the Cyphur and the Idaho, depending on what we could get from Euro Kayak. 

Euro Kayak had a few other boats - a play boat, a river runner, etc. but never really gained much traction in the boat market. 

If your neighbor wants to sell it cheap, buy it and you'll be teaching your grandkids how to roll in that boat since it will probably last forever.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

There were a bunch of cyphers on the east coast back in the day. That boat your neighbor's selling might make an OK creek racer. Check that you have a skirt that will work on it. You should try to find one of those old aluminum paddles with the flourescent green/pink blades to go with it.

Anyone remember the EK Enigma, the plastic squirt boat? One year when we were video'ing on the New, 95 i think, Toepper chopped & welded one. Another friend & I did the same to a Scorpion too .. lotsa fun dorkin around on the New in those things.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember the Enigma. Had a green one. Definitely fun to mess around in. I also paddled a Scorpion when they first came out. Great for stern squirts. Then they added the metal end caps. Brilliant idea for sure. You could work people at Hells Hole on the Ocoee with those tips.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

you could hang out on your stern in that boat (& the sleek) for days at a time if you wanted .. remember the "rocket move"?? & those sheetmetal endcaps were freakin deadly.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Damn Todd you are so old skool. I am going to breakout my yellow, teal and pink Rapidsytle "buoyancy aid" so I can be down.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

shut yer mouth when yer talkin to me harvey.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Let's not forget some other stern squirt classics:

Prijon Hurricane w/ hot pink and yellow graphics. When coupled with a Prijon paddle with the hot pink and chartreuse blades, it was a hot set up. I had a blue one when they first came out and, man, I thought I was the shit. 

Pyranha Acrobat 300 - God, I loved that boat. The damn thing almost broke your back from lack of back support but man, you could squirt that thing for 100 yds. Yes, kids, you actually used to have to outfit your own kayaks with blocks of foam, contact cement and dragon skin. It was a pain in the ass but once done it was worth the effort. Boat outfitting 10 years ago was not even close to what it is today. 

Perception Super Sport - fast and a squirt machine. I still have one of these and paddle it all the time with my 200 cm 60 offset Silver Creek paddle, gold Seda helmet and my old ass Extra Sport vest.

The interesting thing about these boats is that they were all designed as "play" boats but were really the best river running boats around back in the day when people actually ran rivers and park-n-play wasn't even a reality except for a few spots around the country. 

I know (and generally accept) that change is a good thing but I sometimes long for the day when paddling was more fun and less business, marketing, merchandising, sponsorship, etc. However, everyone is different and enjoys the water in different ways and I fully respect that. 

Ahhh, the good old days...


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> shut yer mouth when yer talkin to me harvey.


It is time for someone to put their foot down Gillman and I am that foot.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

> I am that foot.



you the  GOOD FOOT(<- click) Harvey??

by the way, you've always been "down" in my book.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Since we're talking hard core old school boats, anyone here ever paddle an Outrage V (the one I paddled was red, fiberglass, and about 13' long, i think)? I was never good enough to playboat in it as it (and later the Pirhouette S) was the boat I learned in right around 95. Still got it under the deck, maybe I'll go mess around in it a little.

COUNT


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

> you the GOOD FOOT(<- click) Harvey??
> 
> by the way, you've always been "down" in my book.


you're pretty good TG. I will have to give you this round of mntbzz banter. And I am not going to push any further to understand your definition of down.


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

> you're pretty good TG. I will have to give you this round of mntbzz banter.


SUCCESS!



> And I am not going to push any further to understand your definition of down.


Uh yeah, that's prolly for the best ...

How's the daddyin' business going .. you holdin it down? Oh, & on the whole riverbed mod thing .. I have a friend who's lobbying the city of Kent, WA for a ww park. I gave him yr contact info. 

overnout
t


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am a Daddyin' mfer. WW parks....trying hard, some success some not so successful keeping at until the mystery reveals itself. Stay dry out there in the NW and holla when you come back to the homeland.


----------

